

Rate my startup (TwitterLift.com) - curtisspope

can you guys rate my startup, and or give me some comments. Thnx
http://www.TwitterLift.com
======
outcyde
The site looks shady. I didn't dare put my twitter info in. Hasn't this been
done already?

------
curtisspope
no, i did research to see what was out there in terms of heavy lifting for
twitter and there wasnt a product that had the oomph to do it yet.

Like i stated in the premise the goal is not to spam follow but to follow
people who you follow are following. that way you are getting the same info
that they are in your stream. thanks

------
jakewolf
mass follow your followers' followers = follow spam?

